#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  أبو منــار و the_chemist في عضويــن ع الهـــوا

## نشــــوى

[frame="2 80"]السلام عليكم 

رجعنا لكم تاني واللقاء الثالث من سلسلة لقاءات 


*عضوين ع الهوا*


معانا الاسبوع ده ضيفين   هم في الحقيقة عضوين لهم حضور قوي جدااااا في منتدانا

الضيف الاول.. هو عضو قديم كلنا عارفينه صاحب مجموعة موضوعات متنوعة وجميلة جدااا
يعني تفتح قاعة حول العامة نلاقيه منورنا .. والقاعة العامة نلاقيه عامل شغل جميل..وقاعة لقاءات في حب الله نلاقيه بيتحفنا بموضوعات فعلا جميلة ..حتى قاعة المرأة والاسرة فهو ما بينساناش  :: 
انا حسيت انه غاب عننا لفترة ومن كام يوم رجعت لقيت اسمه تاني فقولت ابعت له دعوة علشان نضمن وجوده  الكريم في وسطنا اسبوع كامل  :: 
وانا فعلا  كنت سعيدة جدااااا لما وصلني رده بقبوله الدعوة ..  :f:  

الضيف الثاني..نقدر نقول كل الكلام اللي فات عليه ده باستثناء انه عضو جديد قدر انه يكون صاحب بيت في فترة من وجهة نظري قياسية .. هو عضو ماشاء الله نشيط جدااا صاحب حضور قوي ..عمل لنا مجموعة موضوعات اكتر من راااائعة في المناقشات وفي فك التكشيرة وفي القاعه العامة ..
ومش هنسى اقول ازاى هو فعلا عضو متفاعل ودايما بنلاقي تفاعله وردوده في كل القاعات ..
وكل اللي ذكرته ده كان سبب اساسي في اختياري له ان يكون احد ضيوفي علشان نتعرف اكتر على العضو 
النشيط صاحب الهمة العالية   :: 
وحقيقي انا سعيدة انه شرفني وقبل الدعوة للموضوع ..  :f:  

معانا النهاردة 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. 



أبو منــار      

و      

the_chemist 


منورنا يا جماعة والله .. واتمنى انكم تقضوا وقت  طيب 
وانا عن نفسي منتظرة ومتوقعة لقاء اكثر من راااائع 
بين عضوين لا يقلوا روعة عن اللى انا متوقعاه 
 :f:   :f:  

الاخوة والاخوات باقي اعضاء منتدانا الغـــالي 
كالعادة مش هنسى افكركم ان انتم لكم حق اقتراح الاسئلة على الضيفين
واى ضيف من حقه انه يتبنى سؤالك  ويسأله للضيف التاني..
او ممكن يجاوب على طول من غير موضع التبني  ده  ::   .


اللقاء الخاص  بأبو منـــار و the_chemist 

خلاص بدأ النهاردةالاثنين الموافق 10 مارس 2008 
وهينتهي يوم الاثنين القادم الموافق 17 مارس 2008

وطبعا زى ما قولنا قبل كده ان الاسبوع الرابع هيكون اجازة  :: 

فأنتظرونا يوم الاثنين الموافق 31 مارس 2008
للاعلان عن اسمي ضيفي الاسبوع 

تحيـــــاتي للجميع 


 :f:   :f:   :f:  [/frame]

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوة 

أبو امنية 

أبو منار 

منورين  انا شخصيا اتمنى  لكم التوفيق  فى اللقاء  على الهوى 

ون تمتعونا دائما بمعلومات قيمة ومفيدة

وهذا ما عهدناه منكم على مدار الفترة السابقة 

وعلى بركة الله نبدأ 


الأخ أبو منار ...........

من واقع تواجدك فى المنتدى   احب الموضوعات اليك  ؟


ناصــــــــــــــ الصديق ـــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## the_chemist

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

نشوى طيب ممكن تقفلي الشبابيك علشان الدنيا برد

شكرا لك أعطيتينى أكثر من حقي في التعريف بي

فالعبد لله أقل من ذلك بكثير

الأخ الغالي أبو منار

أسعدنى التواجد معك في حوار جميل متصل بإذن الله

ممكن طلب صغير منك

تعالي نخلع من هنا و نتكلم ع المسينجر أحسن

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أولا أحب أعرف أنا و المتواجدين من هو أبو منار
و يشرفنى التعرف إليك و يشرفنى أن أكون عضوا في هذا المنتدى الذى أسميه "منتدى الأحبة"

شكرا يا نشوى على هذا اللقاء الذي يجمعنى بشخصية ممتازة كنت أود التعرف إليه
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## nariman

*كالعاده جايه أرحب بالضيفين وأتمنى تمتعونا بلقاء ثرى*

*على فكره يا ارتحال انا عارفه انى ممكن أطرح سؤال بس حبيبتى انا بفضل فى موضوع زى ده متابعه الأسئله والردود اللى بيوجهوها لبعض*

*بالتوفيق يا جماعه*

----------


## أبو منار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 
اعتذر عن التأخير يا جماعة لسة صاحي من النوم والله 
اختي العزيزة ارتحال الكلام دة بجد اخجل تواضعنا دة كتير جدا انا ابسط من كدا بكتير 
اخي الحبيب the_chemist اسعدني وجودي معك في هذا اللقاء فأنت أخ عزيز ويشهد الله 
اسمحو لي اذهب لأحضر كوب من النسكافة حتى استطيع الرد والتحدث معكم لاني لسة نايم بصراحة 
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق

----------


## أبو منار

عدنا من جديد





اختي العزيزة مقدمة البرنامج
اخي الحبيب وشريكي في هذه الحلقة
الأحباء المشاهدين والمشاهدات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



" أبو منار "
هو عبداً فقير إلى الله
هو إنسان عادي جدا مصري وبيحب مصر جدا جدا جدا
متزوج وأب لأربعة بنات
اعيش متنقلا دائما على سفر حسب طبيعة عملي بين بلاد الدنيا
اعشق بجد السفر فأنا اصاب بالملل عندما اجلس في بلد اكثر من شهر



احب الناس واجتماعي جدا
بس دة هو " ابو منار " بإختصار شديد

----------


## أبو منار

> الأخ أبو منار ........... 
> من واقع تواجدك فى المنتدى احب الموضوعات اليك ؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي ناصر تفضل خذ قهوة معايا الأول



أنا شخصيا من عشاق الأقسام 

لقاءات في حب الله



الموبايل
حول العالم
التعارف والتهاني
وكل الأقسام بصراحة كلها بتجذبني بس ال بيشدني اكثر هو نوع الموضوع بغض النظر عن القاعة او القسم المنشور فيه الموضوع
شكرا لك اخي العزيز

----------


## أبو منار

> *كالعاده جايه أرحب بالضيفين وأتمنى تمتعونا بلقاء ثرى*
> 
> *على فكره يا ارتحال انا عارفه انى ممكن أطرح سؤال بس حبيبتى انا بفضل فى موضوع زى ده متابعه الأسئله والردود اللى بيوجهوها لبعض*
> 
> *بالتوفيق يا جماعه*


 
شكرا لتواجتك المميز اختي نرمين ونسعد بأن نجيب على جميع اسألتك



شكرا لكي مرة اخرى

----------


## أبو منار

أخي وحبيبي وصديقي

the_chemist

----------


## أبو منار

أخي وصديقي وحبيبي

the_chemist 




السؤال الأول



من أنت ؟ اتكلم شوية عن نفسك يعني ممكن

----------


## the_chemist

> كويس انكم على الهوى


إممممممممممممممممممممممم

 :notme: 

مش فاهم

----------

